# Sunday ride Two-gether in Sicily



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

A great week of weather in Sicily with no rain, clear sky, and cool weather. My wife and I couldn’t miss out on all the great weather, and put in two days of cycling on our tandem this weekend. The camera got left at on the counter during the Saturday morning rush to get out the door. Sunday the camera made into my jersey pocket before we left the house. I hope you all enjoy the photo’s my stoker snapped while cycling the back roads of Sicily.

Sorry, no food stops on this ride!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks great.

Overall how are you liking Sicily?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Looks great. I've only been to Sigonella and Augusta Bay but never ridden there.


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

*Best Place I've lived outside the USA!*



MB1 said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Overall how are you liking Sicily?


A short summary of the places I’ve lived, and how I liked living there:

3 years in Panama (Colon) = Lots of outdoor fun and good MTB biking. Loved it!
6 years in Turkey (Adana & Ankara) = Great food, history, friendly people and good MTB biking. Loved it!
5 years in Japan (Iwakuni) = Great food, history, nice people, and fantastic road cycling. Hated to leave!
3 years in Bahrain = cyclist Hell - couldn’t wait to leave two weeks after I arrived. Hope I never have to go back.
1.5 years in Sicily (Motta Sant’ Anastasia, Catania) = Incredible food, fantastic wine, friendly people, great weather, amazing road cycling. I could retire here!

My wife will probably get one more assignment before she can retire. I’m hoping to stay in Southern Europe.


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

*I live above Motta*



bigbill said:


> Looks great. I've only been to Sigonella and Augusta Bay but never ridden there.


Just up the volcano from Sigonella


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

GeoCyclist said:


> A short summary of the places I’ve lived, and how I liked living there:
> 
> 3 years in Panama (Colon) = Lots of outdoor fun and good MTB biking. Loved it!
> 6 years in Turkey (Adana & Ankara) = Great food, history, friendly people and good MTB biking. Loved it!
> ...


Wow you must have some great skills! Military?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm envious! I loved the whole two weeks I got to ride around Italy. Sure wish I could afford to do it some more.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

GeoCyclist said:


> Just up the volcano from Sigonella


I had a four hour layover in Sig on my way to Bahrain. Mostly I remember they had a Burger King. When I was on a Submarine Tender out of Sardinia, we would fuel at Augusta. I was all over Northern Sardinia and Gaeta on my bike. I would go back in a heartbeat.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Awesome report Geocyclist*

Thanks again for posting!


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

Great ride report and pix. Thanks. It's "almost" like being there. Not.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

1. Sicily is awesome, my favorite place in Europe so far.
and b. I hate you


----------

